# The Twats That.....



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

went to see David Blaine ...... why .......oh .........why .....oh .........why ?? What was the point of all of this?? No big deal....... I'm glad he'll eventually go back to the USA. 
Maybe his kind of "magic" impresses them Yankies but........ plurleeeezzzz. :-/


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Totally agree - 10,000 people turned up! I can't believe that many people found the motivation to go - they really really really must have dreary lives :-/

Damian


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I bet he didn't have to wait 10 hours on a trolley in A&E.
Makes me sick. :-/
If he'd had chewed off his arm then that would be good tele.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

human negativity never stops..........


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I think he only done it for the money.......something like 5 million apparently


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> human negativity never stops..........


Especially where there is a lack of anything positive...... wtf did his self inflicted hunger strike achieve....... he did not do it to highlight the plight of Africa - he's not saving children - he's not making an anti-war statement....... he did it for self promotion...... wot a wanka


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> I bet he didn't have to wait 10 hours on a trolley in A&E.


Speaking as a taxpayer I certainly hope that he was paying to go private. If I'm helping to foot his bill then I hope he's not yet made it to the trolley.

NHS? does the guy have a UK passport?????


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> NHS? does the guy have a UK passport??


Since when was it necessary to have a UK passport to walk into A&E?


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Since when was it necessary to have a UK passport to walk into A&E?


dunno, but it should be!!

After all, could I walk into an ER in the States and expect free treatment??


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> dunno, but it should be!!
> 
> After all, could I walk into an ER in the States and expect free treatment??


No you couldn't, and I agree it's crazy that you can here.

As for Blaine, I read in the paper this morning about a woman who caught one of his "wet wipes" as he left the glass box. She said she is going to frame it. Very odd. :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I tuned in at the last minute and thought what an anti climax bloody glad all I had to do was use my right thumg on the remote to visit and even than was pretty pointless :-/ :-/ Cant say I get what the hell it is all about or why he decided to do it tin this country ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think people who have been following him throughout his 44 days and those who went to see him come out that goldfish box need to get out more and get a life !


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Frikking self promoting freak! Nuff said.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BBC news said that he went to a private hospital! He can afford it easily.

Also they said that a woman came from Doncaster to see him for the second time and she thought he was brilliant! :


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Would of been good if the box was covered and then lowered to find he wasnt in there but in New York for the last 44 days in macdonalds....Now thats Magic ;D
Jonah


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> BBC news said that he went to a private hospital! He can afford it easily.


Good job too - buggered if I should be contributing anything towards it!

(


> Also they said that a woman came from Doncaster to see him for the second time and she thought he was brilliant! Â :


What does that say about Doncaster!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

My mate went and took piccies of him.

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

Better get some new mates eh! ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I think he only done it for the money.......something like 5 million apparently Â


From what I heard, after everything (paying police for crowd control, setting the stunt up etc etc) he only stands to make Â£100,000 out of it.

This might be before a fee from Sky for televising though.

An I might be wrong, usually am!

In fact, completely disregard this post ;D

cheers

James


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet Blaine will be doing a McDonalds ad in the next few months ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol or maybe SlimFast


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I read just today that his 44 days is pathetic compared to a guy who, in 1952, spent 73 days in a glass fronted room in Brighton with nothing but 500 bottles of soda water and 2,000 ****. (That's cigarettes - not the other sort of *** Brighton is famous for.)

Guy by the name of Jack Wafer - did it for a bet.


----------

